# Carbon & Zertz How much Difference?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So I am trying to decide between 2 bikes. The specialized sierra which has a carbon fork and carbon seatstays both with zertz inserts..and the other doesnt. I am new to road riding and am wondering will it make that much of a difference? Does it really take that much of the shock out? Could I just go with a carbon bar and seatpost and get the same effect?


----------



## Loco (Jul 24, 2007)

Is the only "upgrade" the zertz? Is it spec'd with a little better components?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

The zertz inserts are little more that a chunk of silicone caulking. While they may reduce high frequency vibration a bit [ though a very small bit, I'm sure} They won't do anything for larger bumps. A gel chamois in your shorts will do far more that the zertz, I believe. As far as the front end goes, The gel handlebar pads for under the bar tape are great. and like the gel chamois, I think provide more cush than the zertz in the fork.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

cyclust said:


> The zertz inserts are little more that a chunk of silicone caulking. While they may reduce high frequency vibration a bit [ though a very small bit, I'm sure} They won't do anything for larger bumps. A gel chamois in your shorts will do far more that the zertz, I believe. As far as the front end goes, The gel handlebar pads for under the bar tape are great. and like the gel chamois, I think provide more cush than the zertz in the fork.



Generally agree. The gel bar pads are worthwhile, and do more for hand/shoulder comfort than carbon bars or stem. A carbon seatpost may be lighter & nice to look at, but makes minimal difference in comfort (and I have "blind tested" AL vs carbon on same bike). I know there are more differences than just the Zertz seatstays, but I thought the 07 Tarmac Expert (with Zertz) rode slightly nicer than the 08 Tarmac Expert (plain carbon seatstays). 

Regarding gel chamois shorts, some like 'em and some don't. The gel shorts I have were nice at first but thinned out after just a few washings.

Re- OP's bike choice: This techno babble will in no way make up for geometry not suited to you or your riding style. Go for the bike that fits YOU best.


----------

